# Harbor Freight 10x18 lathe (65345) belt swap



## RedTower43 (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi all, first post here. I did a lot of looking and haven't found any useful answers so here goes nothing. 
I recently decided to put a new belt on my lathe (harbor freight 10×18, 65345). The stock belt is a few years old and stretched out. There are only a couple videos on the process but it looked pretty straight forward. In order to install the new belt, you have to partially remove the spindle by removing the wheel from the end and loosening the allen screw that secures the pulley to the shaft. Then the spindle should (in theory) be removable. There seem to be a couple methods of doing this. In one video the left the headstock on the lathe and beat it out with a rubber mallet. In another, they removed the headstock and used a set of clamps to apply pressure and gently tap it loose.










I've tried both and neither have worked. It's really, really stuck in there. There seems to be a bit of rust between the bearing and the hole it's seated in. That is probably the culprit. I'm letting some WD-40 sit it for a bit to see if that will help break it loose.

Has anyone here had this much trouble with a belt change on this machine and if so do you have any tips for getting the spindle out? Thanks in advance.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

The bar clamp isn't going to cut it for pressing out the shaft. You are going to need to whack it with a mallet.


----------



## RedTower43 (Aug 30, 2019)

Yeah I know. The second video I saw used a similar set up and then tapped the clamp with a mallet. I've also tried just beating it directly. Neither method has budged it.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm interested. Let us know what worked for you. Looks like your using a 'Tool Shop' F-clamp. Bought 12 of them on sale and had to return six of them for exchange since the kept slipping when clamping down. So now I won't buy anymore of them and I now only try using the 'Tool Shop' brand if my other brand clamps are all in use.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Are there any snap rings that you may not be noticing?
Edit: Parts diagram shows retainer rings.

Watched video and definitely you just knock the shaft out. Retainer rings are holding bearings only.


----------



## RedTower43 (Aug 30, 2019)

> Are there any snap rings that you may not be noticing?
> Edit: Parts diagram shows retainer rings.
> 
> - WhyMe


None that I saw.



> I m interested. Let us know what worked for you. Looks like your using a Tool Shop F-clamp. Bought 12 of them on sale and had to return six of them for exchange since the kept slipping when clamping down. So now I won t buy anymore of them and I now only try using the Tool Shop brand if my other brand clamps are all in use.
> 
> - WoodenDreams


Yeah tool shop anything is pretty terrible. I bought before I knew better but they're all I have with a deep enough throat.

I gave up for now and stuck with the old belt. I plan on buying a new lathe next tax season so I'll make due until then.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

You could just cut the belt, and use a link belt instead, connect the ends after the link belt has been threaded through. can get a link belt at Harbor Freight, too.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

As mentioned, that "F" clamp isn't ideal, and a rubber mallet is just about as bad. For tapping it out - from my experience - you want at least a soft-blow hammer or a regular hammer and a piece of wood between it and the spindle.

If the spindle is hollow, then another way is to make a cheap spindle puller using all-thread and a couple of other bits and pieces:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## AndrewLB (Jan 20, 2021)

Total necro post here but i wanted to note that there are snap rings in that spindle head. I figured i'd chime in since this was one of the top results in google when searching for bearings for this lathe.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Part #16 and #17 show a retaining ring. 









Although, rocklers web site says nothing about removing the clips. Only the set screw. 
had this lathe for a time, but never had to do a belt replacement.

Best Answer: How to replace the belt.
-Remove protective cover plate (not referenced in the parts list) from the headstock end of #1-Bed. This allows access to the motor pulley.
-Loosen #33 Socket Head Screw and move #31 Motor Plate upward to take tension off #26 Drive Belt.
-Remove #20 Back Lid from #19 Headstock. This allows access to #25 Drive Pulley.
-Loosen #28 Set Screw …and remove #22 Balance Wheel (left hand threading). This allows access to #14 Headstock Spindle.
-Carefully, with wooden mallet or other means that will not damage the threading, drive out the #14 Headstock Spindle toward the center of the bed.
-Install new belt on #25 Drive Pulley.
-Reverse these steps to reassemble.

Steve STAFF Mar 2, 2017.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

A tip for the Tool Shop F-clamp. Almost every one I have, the clamp slips on the bar when tightening down for clamping pressure. What I did to solve the clamping issue, was to take a triangle file and file a little deeper all the ribs in the clamping area I use with these clamps. This way the quick release lever grabs the ribs on the bar when clamping. This works until the cheap metal lever wears away some.


----------

